# You're not going to believe this picture!!



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, I hope this works...

My 22 yr old DS rolled out of bed and onto the sofa yesterday (so he's a little scruffy, lol!) to watch TV, and who should come up to him begging to be picked up??? Yep, Tessa! The same Tessa who 3 days earlier would have nothing to do with him! Those of you who've been following our story know how worried we've been and how skittish she's been with people. Things aren't perfect. Today he's been walking around and trying to get her to come to him but she's been hesitant. She prefers him lying down and she wants to be the one making the first move. But still, we're thrilled with the progress she's made!

P.S. I see it's a little blurry...I must have been too excited and couldn't hold the camera still


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

What a cute picture! They all have to do it in their own time. I'm so happy she's coming along.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww, what a great picture. How handsome they both are...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, I am so glad for you!! I can tell you that my Lily was like that , and still is. She wants to be the one to decide if you are ok to come to, and does not like new people who are standing. If possible, I always try to have people sit, and make no fast movements, and let Lily come to them. It only takes like 5 minutes and she comes around. She will bark again when they stand but if she sees this person for a few days , she is fine. I can promise that she will come around to your son, and they will be the best of friends soon. We brought Logan home Jan 1st this past year, and my son goes to college, after a school break, Logan just loves him to death & never barks at him. Tessa will come around - and your son will be thrilled!!
Good luck.
laurie


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He's a little young for me, but I don't think I'd be shying away from him!! LOL! Oh, sorry, he's even younger than my children. Egads, I shouldn't even be looking... Glad to hear Tessa is adjusting to the family!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a great picture and you can "hear" how thrilled you are in your post. She probably will just need more time than most pups and have to do it her way.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Love the picture Jan, Tessa is such a cutie. I'm so glad things are starting to go in the right direction for her. Keep us updated and send more pictures.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

wow! i don't who is cuter, your son or tessa!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, what a sweet photo. Progress in baby steps is still progress! Yea for Tessa.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I was so happy to see your post. It just takes time, but it seems like she is coming around. You are so wonderful for being so patient with her and I am sure that it will all be worth it! How sweet that she came to your son.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Judy, you're funny!! lol

Great news, Jan! I can tell you are happy about this and you are right - it's progress.  Our Sammy still shies away from us and doesn't like being patted on his head. He backs up sometimes and yet he's my shadow and whimpers whenever I go out. He's just that way, is all. Tessa will take her time and let you know when things are o.k. and when they're not. All in stride....


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jan,
That is a great picture! Tessa is coming around...your ds might end up to be her favorite

Casper would growl at my husband when he came home from work, the first couple of weeks we had him...and now my husband is his favorite person to send time with.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

glad to see that Tessa is coming around....it just takes time....they look real cute there together!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, that is so great that Tessa is finally starting to feel more comfortable in her new home. Things are bound to get a little better every day now, you'll see.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's terrific progress. She will warm up in time. 
My Freddie was super scared of everyone. As a pup, he was also off the wall hyper, just a total freak. He used to beat up on Bella. He would play so rough, she would yipe at least 30 times a day. I almost sent him back a dozen times over the first 6 months of his life. I even called his breeder and she was going to buy him back. My husband convinced me not to. 
Thanks goodness I didn't! He is now 2 years old and has mellowed. He is the most loving, calm, obedient, affectionate, willing to please dog I own! I still can't believe I almost sent him back. He is like a different dog. So, hang in there, it will pay of.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I read in one of the dog training books - By the way there is a book written specifically about small dogs thast may be helpful to you ..
Anyway back on topic - to small dogs and puppies it is less threatening if you sit on the floor or squat and come down to their level .. Now there is controversy about that with some dog trainers and for dogs that tend to be dominant but in the beginning you have to admit we must look like monsters to these little guys when they are puppies .. 
It looks like Tessa made a giant step .. Yeah !!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Woo hoo! That looks like success!

Amanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Sweet pic of Tessa & her brother!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Woooooohooooooo Jan!!! Baby steps turn into larger steps  What a darling picture.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!! I knew you would all be as excited as I was  I especially love hearing stories of your own pups!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is wonderful, Jan. What an adorable picture. Your son is so handsome, and Tessa is giving me puppy fever, oh dear. Could she be any cuter??!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

aww..yae Tessa!! thats such a cute pic.. 

Capote is like that..he's skittish around certain people for some reason..especially men. I think it's cause he's been with me and me alone for so long. When we went to thanksgiving my best friends family has a lot of older men and he would sniff them but if they bent down to pet him he'd jump back. He let the guys who were laying down on the floor pet him though..

Some of the girls were able to pet him as well. I think one thing that could have set him off is a couple of the guys were trying to scare him by jumping out at him all unexpected..lol. Which worked..it scared the poo outta him, then he ran after them barking..lol. Great fun for the humans to watch but not a lot of fun for male skittish puppies!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Jan,

I was so happy to see this post and great picture of your son and Tessa. She is absolutely adorable! Hang in there!

Eileen


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jane! You are TOO funny! ound:

Jan, If you think your son looks 'scruffy' you should've seen my oldest teenager before he finally got his haircut yesterday. lol..His curly hair could do the craziest things in the morning long! (Why didn't *I* get those pretty curls? )

Progress! YAY!

And even more people that didn't see the other thread and noted similar behavior when their puppies were first home and building relationships. Just keep praising her for the behavior you want! I used to 'get excited' for Gucci when my kids would walk in the room and I'd say their names to Gucci. She learned their names pretty quickly. But you are alpha and she will follow your lead.

BTW, Gucci has driven my husband CRAZY this last 4 days. I think its because he has never been home 4 days straight since we've owned her, he's a true workaholic....but boy, she has been bugging him to play with her. Yesterday morning, he even said "I've stolen your dog" because she spent the better part of the morning upstairs with him instead of down here with me. (I'll admit, I was a little shocked on that too! haha. Be careful what you ask for, ehh?) ound:

Your son is very cute! (Or "ridiculous" as my teenybopper would say, although that means "awesome" or "hot" or "cool" now, so I'm told )

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, I know what you mean. When we were on vacation, the dogs had my husband 24/7 and they loved it. They know just how to push his buttons. It is so funny.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's great, Jan! She's just letting you know that it is going to be on _her_ terms.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe Jan, I knew she would come around. Cute little thing, she is just precious! Sissy just loves my son - he will run and take her toy and she will chase him and then he throws it - they have so much fun together.

I know Tessa will be playing and having so much fun with your family, too!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::whoo:Great to see your picture of Tessa and your son!Looks like Tessa is warming up!That is great news!:whoo::clap2:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Jan, what great news! And blurry or not, that's an adorable photo! How could Tessa resist your son scruffy and sleepy? He's as cute as she is! 

My chihuahua was like Tessa when she was little. She would want me to pick her up, but just couldn't make herself stand still, she was so skiddish. She'd come up and beg, then run when I reached for her. Even today, she still has that urge, but I can see on her face the determination to "stick" long enough to be picked up. She wouldn't go to my husband at all at first, it took a while, but now she adores him. She was also better with him when he was lying down at first. She's a wonderful little dog now, I can't imagine her being any better than she is. I'm glad you are sticking it out with Tessa. She'll come around. :hug:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, gosh, thanks so much you guys...I'm so blessed to have this entire forum in my corner...you're the best! And funny too 

This afternoon Tessa heard the garage door come up before I did and went running to the door to greet DH!!

Next thing you know, I'll be posting questions on how to reign her in, lol!!

Now I will have to post my Tessa pics


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay!!!! Tessa pics!!!!!! :whoo::whoo:

I had a feeling she was just taking her time to check everyone first and get a feel for her surroundings. That's okay. She just may be cautious, but that's a good trait/quality.

Yes, in a few months you may be back here complaining that your husband stole your dog! LOL 

Gucci knows its time for mine to be home soon, so she's dragging out her toys and getting ready. They are too funny.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

It's so funny how they know the time, mine should start pacing any time now DH usually gets home around 6.

Jan I'm so happy things are looking up for you, I cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo:Jan:whoo: - see we all knew she would come around. It just to be on her timetable. She will fall more amd more in love with each of you every day, as you will with her! Then you start considering having more!!!! heehee


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Um...here's a dumb new poster question:

Do I post them on the gallery or a new thread? How do you set up the gallery?

Laurie, it's only been 2 weeks and i'm already drooling over the Windfall puppy pics, LOL!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You have to shrink them down for the gallery, and sometimes in the thread.

Go to "resize' picture and then you'll have a selection. I always hit "compress" and then select "for web pages" and it works for me, but be sure to SAVE a copy the original size. I rename the picture and then go size the new one, so I still have one with all the pixels. I cant' reverse it for some reason?

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

That's a great photo of Tessa and your son! They're both cute. 

Pepper does something similar. He runs from both my son and DH when they reach for him. The little brat will dance just outside their reach. But he loves to climb on them when they're relaxing on the sofa. Silly, but sweet.

Wanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Wanda, it must be more of a "Hav trait" than I knew!

I have a few pics up...gotta run to a B'day party for my Mom


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan,
Just to the right on the main forum page is a sizing photo bar.If you click there,you can size your photo to 600.That's what I do.Then when you post you can attach it towards the bottom.Maybe you already knew this--if so sorry---

I had a difficult time when I was first on the forum.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

JanB said:


> OK, I hope this works...
> 
> My 22 yr old DS rolled out of bed and onto the sofa yesterday (so he's a little scruffy, lol!) to watch TV, and who should come up to him begging to be picked up??? Yep, Tessa! The same Tessa who 3 days earlier would have nothing to do with him! Those of you who've been following our story know how worried we've been and how skittish she's been with people. Things aren't perfect. Today he's been walking around and trying to get her to come to him but she's been hesitant. She prefers him lying down and she wants to be the one making the first move. But still, we're thrilled with the progress she's made!
> 
> P.S. I see it's a little blurry...I must have been too excited and couldn't hold the camera still


Sully did that for a week to Dh, who BTW has OCD so he was convinced the dog hated him and was crushed! He snapped out of it after some sagely advise from our breeder. Now they are back to being best pals!

Cute pic also. They look happy together.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Krimsin, out of curiosity what was the advice from your breeder?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Shelly,

I'm the newby on the block...Is THAT cute puppy face for real???


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

oooh congratulations on the progress!!!
See, patience brings success!!!!


----------

